# My pygmy sunfish!



## scags (Sep 22, 2003)

So a few weeks ago I got some Okefenokee pygmy sunfish by mail. I had well established community tank setup already for them. It's heavily planted and as soon I acclimated them and put them into the tank they vanished. I knew they were shy, but they completely disappeared.
So every night just after the lights went out and night lights came on I would feed my imaginary sunfish (they only accept live foods).
I started to wonder if they failed to survive, as I hadn't seen any. I thought maybe my amano shrimp ate their bodies.

However I awoken today to an amazing sight! Dancing around the front of the driftwood was a breeding male in full mating colors! Then I noticed a plain colored female hidden among the java ferns. 
Their dance is very unique. It was awesome to watch in real life. And though people say these are very tiny fish,full grown they are bigger than neons. Really cool fish,but be prepared for how shy they are!


Just thought I would share my excitement with everyone.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

pics??


----------



## yogi1974 (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome to hear of your fish!! Could you pm who you got them from?? I have been looking for them for quite awhile...


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

Found this link with sunfish for sale
http://www.aquaculturestore.com/fwverts.html


----------



## scags (Sep 22, 2003)

Coursair said:


> Found this link with sunfish for sale
> http://www.aquaculturestore.com/fwverts.html


Yep, thats where I got them! Paul Sachs was awesome, he offers great deals and I got one more fish than I paid for. Great deal, and they arrived quickly. 40.00 dollars total, no crazy shipping charges or anything.

I will try to get some videos of my sunfish doing the dance, but it will probably be difficult being so elusive. There are some good vids up on youtube though.


----------



## scags (Sep 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGwdTLkzioQ

Cool vid, not mine though but this is what the courtship dance looks like.


----------



## yogi1974 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## aa79606 (Sep 22, 2010)

What a cute little fish and his cute little dance! No wonder you're excited.  I'd never even heard of the pygmy sunfish before... where have I been? LOL


----------

